# من هو رئيس هذا العالم؟



## انصار المصطفى (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

30 لاَ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ كَثِيراً لأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَأْتِي وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ. 

من هو رئيس هذا العالم الذي يأتي و ليس له في شئ؟؟
ممكن حد يوضح لي من هو رئيس هذا العالم المذكور في النص  لاني كنت سوف ابحث عنه بنفسي لكن لم اجد تفسير انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح 14 الايه رقم 30 في تفسير الكتاب المقدس الموجود في المنتدى لاني وجدت ان تفسير انجيل يوحنا الموجود هو الى الاصحاح 10
و شكرا


----------



## Rosetta (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*ظن البعض أنه يتحدث عن بيلاطس بنطس كحاكم روماني، لكن يجمع الرأي على أنه يعني برئيس هذا العالم إبليس كما جاء في أف ٢: ٢ ودُعي إله هذا العالم في ٢ كو ٤: ٤.*​ 
*صراع السيد المسيح ليس ضد إنسان بل ضد قوات الظلمة الروحية. الإنسان ليس طرفًا في المعركة، إنما المعركة هي بين المسيح وإبليس، وللإنسان أن يختفي في أحدهما. يتكلم السيد المسيح بلغة اليقين أنه ليس لإبليس موضع فيه. لذا فهو حتمًا غالب له.*​ 
*قول السيد المسيح: "لأن رئيس هذا العالم"، يعني به إبليس، وقد دعاه الناس الأشرار بهذا الاسم، ليس لأنه يرأس السماء والأرض، وإلا لقلب الخلائق وعكسها، وإنما يرأس الذين قد أسلموا إليه ذواتهم.*​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (7 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *ظن البعض أنه يتحدث عن بيلاطس بنطس كحاكم روماني، لكن يجمع الرأي على أنه يعني برئيس هذا العالم إبليس كما جاء في أف ٢: ٢؛ ودُعي إله هذا العالم في ٢ كو ٤: ٤.​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكراً اختي ريد على الأجابة
ممكن اذا ما فيهاش ازعاج تدرجي لي تفسير النص او رابط التفسير 
و شكراً


----------



## fredyyy (7 أكتوبر 2010)

يوحنا 12 : 31 
اَلآنَ دَيْنُونَةُ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. اَلآنَ *يُطْرَحُ* *رَئِيسُ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ* خَارِجاً. 

يوحنا 14 : 30 
لاَ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ كَثِيراً لأَنَّ *رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ* يَأْتِي *وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ. *

يوحنا 16 : 11 
وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ *دِينَ*. 

أفسس 2 : 2 
الَّتِي سَلَكْتُمْ فِيهَا قَبْلاً حَسَبَ دَهْرِ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ، حَسَبَ* رَئِيسِ سُلْطَانِ الْهَوَاءِ، الرُّوحِ* 
الَّذِي *يَعْمَلُ* الآنَ فِي *أَبْنَاءِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ،* 

كورنثوس 2 4 : 4 
الَّذِينَ فِيهِمْ *إِلَهُ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ* قَدْ *أَعْمَى* أَذْهَانَ *غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ،* 
*لِئَلاَّ* تُضِيءَ لَهُمْ إِنَارَةُ إِنْجِيلِ مَجْدِ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ. 

رؤيا يوحنا 12 : 9 
فَطُرِحَ *التِّنِّينُ* الْعَظِيمُ، *الْحَيَّةُ* الْقَدِيمَةُ الْمَدْعُوُّ *إِبْلِيسَ وَالشَّيْطَانَ،* 
الَّذِي *يُضِلُّ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ* - طُرِحَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، وَطُرِحَتْ مَعَهُ مَلاَئِكَتُهُ.


----------



## انصار المصطفى (7 أكتوبر 2010)

لدي بعض الاسئله حول اجابتك
اولا : لماذا يقول السيد المسيح ان ابليس رئيس العالم اليس رئيس و مالك هذا العلم هو الله ؟
ثانيا : السيد المسيح  يقول ان رئيس هذا العالم ياتي اي انه غير موجود و سوف ياتي و ابليس كان موجود ممكن تفهميني هذا النقطه 

 لاَ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ كَثِيراً لأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَأْتِي وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ.


----------



## Rosetta (7 أكتوبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> شكراً اختي ريد على الأجابة
> ممكن اذا ما فيهاش ازعاج تدرجي لي تفسير النص او رابط التفسير
> و شكراً



*من عيوني 
هذا هو الرابط 
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/john14.htm​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً اخي fredyyy 



> اَلآنَ دَيْنُونَةُ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. اَلآنَ *يُطْرَحُ* *رَئِيسُ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ* خَارِجاً.
> 
> يوحنا 14 : 30
> لاَ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ كَثِيراً لأَنَّ *رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ* يَأْتِي *وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ. *
> ...


 لماذا يقول السيد المسيح ان ابليس رئيس العالم اليس رئيس و مالك هذا العلم هو الله ؟





> كورنثوس 2 4 : 4
> الَّذِينَ فِيهِمْ *إِلَهُ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ* قَدْ *أَعْمَى* أَذْهَانَ *غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ،*
> *لِئَلاَّ* تُضِيءَ لَهُمْ إِنَارَةُ إِنْجِيلِ مَجْدِ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ.





هل تقصد ان المقصود بأله هذا الدهر هو ابليس ؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2010)

> لماذا يقول السيد المسيح ان ابليس رئيس العالم اليس رئيس و مالك هذا العلم هو الله ؟


*العالم مش مقصود بيها الناس  العالم هنا يقصد بها ملكوت ارضى بحت شهوانى رئيسه هو ابليس*
*الاول احبه الله اللى هو البشر*
*لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.*
*والاخير يبغضه الله واولاد الله لا يحبوه*
*15 لاَ تُحِبُّوا الْعَالَمَ وَلاَ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي فِي الْعَالَمِ. إِنْ أَحَبَّ أَحَدٌ الْعَالَمَ فَلَيْسَتْ فِيهِ مَحَبَّةُ الآبِ.*
*16 لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا فِي الْعَالَمِ: شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ، وَشَهْوَةَ الْعُيُونِ، وَتَعَظُّمَ الْمَعِيشَةِ، لَيْسَ مِنَ الآبِ بَلْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ.*
*17 وَالْعَالَمُ يَمْضِي وَشَهْوَتُهُ، وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَصْنَعُ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ فَيَثْبُتُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.*


----------



## Rosetta (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*المعني بان إبليس هو إله العالم اي انه سيكون إله الشهوات و الملذات الدنيوية التي تتملك الانسان الذي سلم نفسه لابليس 
العالم هنا المقصود به الشهوات و الخضوع للامور الفانية الزائلة التي تبعد الانسان عن ملكوت الله 

​*


----------



## fredyyy (7 أكتوبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لماذا يقول السيد المسيح ان ابليس رئيس العالم
> اليس رئيس و مالك هذا العلم هو الله ؟


 
*لقد خلق الله الانسان *

*لكنه أفسد طريقه أمام الرب *

*فأصبح تابعًا لمن أفسد مكانته أمام الله أي إبليس *




انصار المصطفى قال:


> هل تقصد ان المقصود *بأله* هذا الدهر هو ابليس ؟؟





*نعم إله هذا الدهر ... هو إلبيس *

*ومعنى كلمة إله هنا أي التابعين له يعملون إرادته الردية *

*وهم أسري عناده لله الحي الحقيقي ..... وليس أسرى حبه *


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

حمدلله علي سلامتك اخت انصار المصطفي
و الاخوة لم يتركوا لي المجال لأي اضافة


----------



## joker46 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اجابه وافيه ورائعه الرب يباركو


----------



## انصار المصطفى (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*



لقد خلق الله الانسان 

لكنه أفسد طريقه أمام الرب 

فأصبح تابعًا لمن أفسد مكانته أمام الله أي إبليس 
نعم إله هذا الدهر ... هو إلبيس 

ومعنى كلمة إله هنا أي التابعين له يعملون إرادته الردية 

وهم أسري عناده لله الحي الحقيقي ..... وليس أسرى حبه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> المعني بان إبليس هو إله العالم اي انه سيكون إله الشهوات و الملذات الدنيوية التي تتملك الانسان الذي سلم نفسه لابليس
> العالم هنا المقصود به الشهوات و الخضوع للامور الفانية الزائلة التي تبعد الانسان عن ملكوت الله[/quot*العالم مش مقصود بيها الناس العالم هنا يقصد بها ملكوت ارضى بحت شهوانى رئيسه هو
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fredyyy (7 أكتوبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> *رغم اني لي بعض الملاحظات و هي *
> *1- العالم = هو المكان الذي يعيش فيه الانسان *


 

*مكتوب *
- يوحنا الأولى 2 : 16 ، 17
لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا *فِي الْعَالَمِ* *شَهْوَةَ* الْجَسَدِ، *وَشَهْوَةَ* الْعُيُونِ، *وَتَعَظُّمَ* الْمَعِيشَةِ، لَيْسَ مِنَ الآبِ بَلْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. 
*وَالْعَالَمُ* *يَمْضِي* *وَشَهْوَتُهُ،* وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَصْنَعُ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ فَيَثْبُتُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 

= يوحنا 17 : 14 
أَنَا قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ كلاَمَكَ وَالْعَالَمُ أَبْغَضَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ *لَيْسُوا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ* كَمَا أَنِّي *أَنَا لَسْتُ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ *
​*- هذا وصف لما في العالم *

*= لكن إن كنا نعيش في العالم بالجسد ... فلا نتبع ما فيه مما يُغضب الرب ... المؤمن له روح السماوي *


----------



## الشيخ سمعة (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*يقصد هذا العالم هو العالم المادي .. فابليس هو رئيس هذا العالم المادي *


----------



## أَمَة (7 أكتوبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> *العالم مش مقصود بيها الناس العالم هنا يقصد بها ملكوت ارضى بحت شهوانى رئيسه هو *
> 
> *1- العالم = هو المكان الذي يعيش فيه الانسان *


 

لا تملكين حق تفسير كلمات الكتاب المقدس وإستعمالها.

إضيف الى مشاركة الأخ المبارك *فريدي *آيتين من الكتاب المقدس تظهر لك أن العالم تعني الناس. 

[Q-BIBLE]

 متى الأصحاح 13 العدد 22 *وَالْمَزْرُوعُ بَيْنَ الشَّوْكِ هُوَ الَّذِي يَسْمَعُ الْكَلِمَةَ وَهَمُّ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ وَغُرُورُ الْغِنَى يَخْنُقَانِ الْكَلِمَةَ فَيَصِيرُ بِلاَ ثَمَرٍ*. [/Q-BIBLE]

في االآية أعلاه السيد المسيح هو المتكلم عن العالم (الناس) الذين يسمعون الكلمة -*أي الأإنجيل*- ولكن غرور هذا العالم يخنق الكلمة فلا تثمر فيهام - أي لا يخلصون.

[Q-BIBLE]

 يوحنا الأصحاح 1 العدد 10 *كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ*. [/Q-BIBLE]

أما هذه الآية فهي عن *السيد المسيح الذي كون هذا العالم وجاء اليه والعالم لم يعرفه.... *

*فهل المكان الذي يعيش فيه الإنسان،* كما تقولين *، هو الذي لم يعرف السيد المسيح؟؟؟*

*فكري بهذا الكلام وفكري بخلاصك الذي في يدك أن تقبليه أو ترفضيه.*

*ولك سلام المسيح *الذي *يفوق كل عقل ، يحفظ قلبك وافكارك ، ويحررها لمعرفة مجد الله في يسوع المسيح*


----------



## Rosetta (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*العالم = الناس الذين سلموا حياتهم لابليس و بذلك يكون ابليس رئيسا على هذا العالم( الناس) 
مش صعبة ! ​*


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2010)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية
بسبب خروج الموضوع عن كونه سؤال و جواب


----------



## انت الفادي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح مع جميعكم.
الاخت انصار المصطفي..
كما سبق و قدم لك الاخوة هنا ردا هو في الحقيقة وافي و كافي.. الا اني احب ان اضع بعض التوضيحات التي تساعدك علي فهم النص:
هناك مقولة نعرفها جميعا و هي: اذا كان رب البيت بالدف ضارب فشيمة اهل البيت الرقص.

و اعتقد انكي تعرفي معني هذه المقولة.. فدعينا نطبق هذا المثال علي عالمنا الان.
تجدين البشر يخطئون في كل مكان و كل يوم.. لا يوجد بشر واحد لم يسقط في الخطية.. العالم كله ملئ بالخطايا بمختلف انواعها..
فأذا كان شيمة اهل البيت الرقص ( العالم في خطية) اذن فرب البيت بالدف ضارب ( هو ابليس ) و هو اساس الخطية و منبعها..
اذن فلا نقدر ان نقول ان الله هو اله هذا العالم ( العالم الفاسد ) لانه حاشا لله ان يكون رئيسا و راعيا للفساد.. فأذا اتفقنا معا ان الله لا يمكن ان يكون رئيسا لعالم فاسد و خطية.. فمن سيكون اذن رئيس هذا العالم؟؟؟؟
اعتقد انك ستجدي الاجابة سهلة تنزلق من بين شفتيك و هي: انه ابليس هو رئيس هذا العالم. لان المثل يقول: اذا كان رب البيت بالدف ضاربا فشيمة اهل البيت الرقص.

و بطريقة اخري... الهنا هو اله سمائيات و ليس اله ارضيات. 

ارجوا ان يكون التفسير قد وضح لك.. و لو كان لديك استفسارات اخري فأهلا و سهلا.
*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً للجميع على التوضيح
المهم المقصود من النص 
 لاَ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ كَثِيراً لأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَأْتِي وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ. 
كما فهمت من شرحكم ان السيد المسيح يقصد بقوله رئيس هذا العالم ان ابليس هو رئيس عالم الشهوات و لم يقصد انه رئيس هذا العالم (المكان الذي يعيش فيه الانسان ) لان مالك هذا العالم هو الله تعالى
لي سؤال اخر حول النص 
 (لاَ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ كَثِيراً لأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَأْتِي وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ. 
لماذا قال ياتي اليس ابليس موجود من قبل ؟ كذلك ما المقصود بقوله ياتي و ليس له في شئ
و شكراً


----------



## The Dragon Christian (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*آية (30): "لا أتكلم أيضاً معكم كثيراً لأن رئيس هذا العالم يأتي وليس له في شيء."*
*كثيراً= *المسيح يعرف أن الساعة أتت ولا وقت للكلام الكثير، لقد إنتهى وقت التعليم بالكرازة وأتى وقت العمل بالفداء. أتى وقت الصراع مع رئيس هذا العالم الذي سيأتي بعد دقائق مع كل من حركهم ضده ليهجم عليه بأكبر وأشرس هجمة. *رئيس هذا العالم= *(لو5:4-6) نجد فيه نفس المفهوم، وأسماه بولس الرسول إله هذا الدهر (2كو3:4-4) أي إله هذا الزمان أو العالم (راجع أيضاً أف12:6) والشيطان قوي وقوته في القتل وفى خطايا هذا العلم يتاجر بها، أما مسيحنا فقوته في الحياة. الشيطان قوته في الكذب والغش والمسيح قوته في الحق (يو31:12 + مت29:12 + أع18:26 + أف12:6). *ليس له فيّ شئ= *كل إنسان خاطئ، للشيطان فيه شئ هو الخطايا التي أعطى له أن يعملها، لذلك يطالب بموته ثمناً للخطية. ولكن المسيح يقدم نفسه بإرادته ثمناً لخطايا غيره (يو46:8) "من منكم يبكتني على خطية". وكل من هو ثابت في المسيح يستطيع أن يقول "الشيطان ليس له فيّ شئ". ومن يقبل من يد الشيطان خطايا يصبح مديونا له. فيأتى الشيطان لحظة مفارقة الروح للجسد ويطالب بالثمن، ألا وهو نفوسنا يأخذها معه للجحيم. لكن المسيح لحظة موته إذ هو بلا خطية قبض هو عليه وقيده بسلسلة ( رؤ20: 1،2  ). ومن هو ثابت فى المسيح الان حين تأتيه هذه الساعة، تأتى له أم النور ( صلاة الغروب ) وتحمل نفسه الملائكة الى السماء


----------



## أَمَة (10 أكتوبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> كما فهمت من شرحكم ان السيد المسيح يقصد بقوله رئيس هذا العالم ان ابليس هو رئيس عالم الشهوات و لم يقصد انه رئيس هذا العالم (المكان الذي يعيش فيه الانسان ) لان مالك هذا العالم هو الله تعالى
> لي سؤال اخر حول النص
> (لاَ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ كَثِيراً لأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَأْتِي وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ.
> لماذا قال ياتي اليس ابليس موجود من قبل ؟ كذلك ما المقصود بقوله ياتي و ليس له في شئ


 


*طبعا ابليس موجود مقبل...*

*لو أنت متزوجة أو أم وقلتِ لأولادك: "* لن أطيل عليكم الحديث لأن رجل الأمن (البوليس) *يأتي* وليس له في بيتنا شيء" 
فهل هذا يعني أن البوليس لم يكن موجودا من قبل؟ 
أم أن المعنى أنك تعلمين أن البوليس سيأتي ليفتش بيتكم ولن يجد شيئا فيه يدينكم عليه.

لنرى الأيتين معا ونفهم معنى كلام السيد يسوع المسيح:

30* لاَ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ كَثِيراً لأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَأْتِي وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ. *
31* وَلَكِنْ لِيَفْهَمَ الْعَالَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّ الآبَ وَكَمَا أَوْصَانِي الآبُ هَكَذَا أَفْعَلُ. قُومُوا نَنْطَلِقْ مِنْ هَهُنَا».* 

السيد المسيح يتكلم عن قرب الساعة لأن قد حان الوقت حسب الخطة الإلهية لتحقيق خطة الآب والإبن للخلاص، وإظهار حب الإبن والأب لبعضهما وللبشر.

فسمح الرب يسوع المسيح وهو البرئ من كل عيب والمنزه عن كل خطيئة لإبليس أن يأتي ويدخل معه في المعركة الحاسمة، من أجل تحقيق خطة الآب للخلاص، وحب الابن للآب.​ 
وكما قال في الأية 31 هذه هي وصية الآب له أن يخَّلص العالم بآلامه، لذلك سألهم أن يقوموا وينطلقوا كي يسلم نفسه للموت.​ 
قال السيد المسيح ذلك لينهض نفوس تلاميذه، وليعرفوا أنه يذهب إلى هذا الموت ليس كرهًا بل طوعًا.​


----------

